# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Channel

## Redaktion

[1] Bereich zwischen zwei Breaks, in dem keine oder nur kleine Wellen brechen. Oft fliet das Wasser der gebrochenen Wellen einer breiten Brandungszone an einer Stelle in einem Channel zurck aufs offene Meer. Diese Zone kann gut zum Raussurfen benutzt werden, um sich dann von drauen den greren Wellen zu nhern.

[2] Tiefe Konkaven (Vertiefungen) im Unterwasserschiff eines Surfboardshapes werden ebenfalls als Channels bezeichnet.

----------

